

Apple software to drive smart Ferrari - JumpCrisscross
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/ca9465e4-a08f-11e3-a72c-00144feab7de.html?siteedition=intl#axzz2ujjwfeuq

======
andymoe
I guess they started with Ferrari because a number of the engineers down in
Cupertino like to drive them. I'm not really joking :)

